# Exhaust Noise



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

K301S

I notice that after running the machine at high throttle for a half hour or more, the sound atually makes me feel fatigued. I know I could throw some plugs in my ears, but was wondering if anyone knew a trick to knock the noise level down a little?, thinking of my neighbors too.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you put an exhaust elbow on the pipe to direct the noise another direction?


----------



## RiverRat00 (Mar 27, 2014)

Down exhaust would be best. Just make sure it will not be to close to any lines or anything else you don't want getting hot.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

good tips. is there a way to actually take the noise down a notch? I was hoping I could find a little piece I could just stick in the end of the muffler piece.


----------

